# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox 2.5.5 Added ADBTool, Mod build.prop for unrestricted access, bootanimation

## mohamed73

*VolcanoBox 2.5.5 Added ADBTool, Mod build.prop for unrestricted access, bootanimation*   *What's new ?* 
Added Adb Tool,  *Detect*  Analyse and detect device     *2.Reboot*   1)Reboot Only:         Restart the phone.
2)Reboot ToFastboot:   Restart the phone into Fastboot Mode.
3)Reboot ToRecovery:   Restart the phone into Recovery Mode.
4)Reboot ToBootloader: Restart the phone into Bootloader Mode.
5)Reboot ToDownload:   Restart the phone into Download Mode.   *3.Build Options*   1)Auto Mod build.prop: Automatically modify the build.prop in the phone to improve the performance of the phone.
2)Mod build.prop for unrestricted access of Play Store: Upgrading Google Market (Play Store) with unrestricted access.
3)Backup build.prop:  Backup build.prop from the phone.
4)Restore build.prop: Restore build.prop into the phone.
4.BootAni Options 
1)Backup bootanimation.zip:    Backup bootanimation.zip from the phone.
2)Restore bootanimation.zip:   Restore bootanimation.zip into the phone.
3)Write new bootanimation.zip: Write a new bootanimation.zip into the phone.
4)Delete bootanimation.zip:    Delete bootanimation.zip in the phone. 
Click here to download 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

